# Angeln am Hammersee



## riegerhof (11. April 2006)

Hallo Leute!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wir wollen am letzten Wochende im Mai an den Hammersee zum angeln.Ein Bekannter lobt das Gewässer rauf und runter.War einer von Euch schon mal dort und kann mir ev. ein paar Tips geben.Wir sind wahrscheinlich zu 5 unterwegs.Gibt es eine Unterkunft oder Campingplatz direkt am See?
2 von uns sind Anfänger,sollte nicht zu schwer zu befischen sein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich weiß nicht ob es mehrere Hammersee  gibt aber ich meine den 
See in der Oberpfalz bei Bodenwöhr.


----------



## hawkeye (13. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

Moin,
vielleicht erzählst du erstmal, wo der See genau liegt, den du meinst.
Ich denk nämlich mal, dass es in ganz Deutschland mehr als einen Hammersee gibt...#c


----------



## heinzrch (13. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

ich bin jedes Jahr ein paar mal am Hammersee bei Bodenwöhr/Oberpfalz. Der See ist wunderschön, die Campingplätze liegen direkt am Wasser.
Zum Fischen: es gibt ne günstige 3-tages Karte. Blinkern Gummifisch ist verboten. Angeln vom (verankerten !) Boot erlaubt. Boot ist nicht erforderlich, aber hilfreich.
Fischen mit normalem Gerät oder auch Feeder auf Karpfen/ Weißfisch geht in der Regel immer. Guter Platz ist an der Brücke zum Naturschutzgebiet bzw. an dem den Campingplätzen gegenüberliegendem Ufer (das Campingplatzufer wurde neu angelegt, auf der Seite geht im Moment nichts !).
Auf Raubfisch ist es am besten im Herbst, wenn die Urlauber weg sind. Hauptfisch ist der Zander, Hecht eher selten, gelegentlich gibts (große) Waller.
Der See ist wunderschön gelegen, es ist ein Waldsee, d.h. auch wenns drückend heiß ist, findet man immer ein schattiges Plätzchen. Ideal auch für Kinder, zum Baden, Bootfahren, Fahrradfahren etc.
Ach ja: es gibt noch einen etwas abgelegenen Campingplatz im Osten an den schmalen Ausläufer des Sees (im "Hammer"), vor dem Platz liegen ausgedehnte Krautbänke, zum Angeln nicht schlecht (Krautbänke), allerdings finde ich den Platz nicht so schön....


----------



## riegerhof (13. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

Kannst du mir noch mitteilen wo man die Karten bekommt und was es sonst für Einschränkungen gibt.Wir wollen wenn es geht auch auf Raubfisch angeln,wie ist es mit Köderfischen?Vielen Dank in vorraus.Gruß Georg


----------



## heinzrch (13. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

Karten bekommst du entweder abends am Vereinsheim (direkt am Wasser, am Bahnübergang geht ein Weg runter) oder tagsüber in dem Zeitschriftengeschäft im Ort. 
Raubfisch ist glaube ich erst ab 15.6. frei, Köderfische sind überhaupt kein Problem, kann man am ganzen See stippen (Lauben 10-15cm) , nur sind Raubfische eben wegen des hohen Futterfischvorkommens im Sommer auch entsprechend schwierig zu fangen....


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

@heinzrch

Ist das Bootsangeln dort wirklich erlaubt!?

Wäre super und ich bin leider nur zum anschauen dort gewesen #6


----------



## heinzrch (14. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

Bootsangeln ist definitiv erlaubt, Aaaaber: nur vom verankerten Boot !
D.h., jegliches Schleppen oder fischen vom freitreibenden Boot ist verboten.
Da meistens auch Angler vom hiesigen Fischereiverein vom Ufer aus Angeln und du beim Bootsangeln auf dem Präsentierteller sitzt, würde ich mich auch peinlich genau daran halten....


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

@heinzrch

No problem & vielen Dank #h


----------



## michkkk (26. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

Servus,

Ich habe hier einige Korrekturen von vorherigen Beiträgen:

1.
Das Angeln im Hammersee ist nur vom Ufer aus gestattet. Bei Benutzung von Booten muss das Boot am Ufer befestigt sein und am Ufer anliegen.
2.
Hecht und Zander sind ab 16.05. frei! (nicht 16.06.#d )

Alle wichtigen Regeln sind auf der Homepage des Angelsportvereines beschrieben (angeln-in-bodenwoehr.de unter "Angelkarten" :q )

Bezüglich Camping gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Einfach mal "Camping Bodenwöhr" bei google eingeben. (ich will hier keine Werbung machen)
Bei der Wahl des Platzes muß ich *heinzrch *Recht geben. (Brücke zum Naturschutzgebiet). Hier laufen wir uns auch evtl. über den Weg, weil ich auch das ganze Jahr dort angle.

Gruß,
michkkk


----------



## Allround Mike (26. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

Ein herzliches Hallo#h ,

ich bin auch seit zwei Jahren regelmäßig 2 mal im Jahr dort. Ich muss wirklich sagen, es ist ein sehr schöner See! Wenn der Raubfisch (wenn Du dort bist ) keine Schonzeit hat, rendiert sich auf alle Fälle immer eine Rute auf Hecht, Zander oder Waller. Letztes Jahr wurden schöne Waller bis 2.08m und sogar ein riesen Hecht mit 22KG. Dazu kommt noch das im Oktober letztes Jahr ( kurz bevor der See wegen Neu Besatz einen Monat gesperrt worden ist ) ein Gastfischer einen schönen Karpfen mit 38Pfd. gefangen. 
Allgemein sind letztes Jahr aber etwas weniger Karpfen gefangen worden, aber dafür deutlich Größere!
Du siehst, in diesem See gibt es ordentliche Kapitale Brocken, egal auf welchen Fisch Ihr es abgesehen habt.
Tips und Tricks wie und wo man schöne Fische fängt bekommt Ihr auf alle Fälle im Vereinsheim. Wo es ist, hat ja heinzrch beschrieben!

Noch ein Tip von mir, ich habe bis jetzt wirklich nur sehr nette, offene und hilfsbereite Vereinsmitglieder dort kennen gelernt, ( bei Einem übernachten /wohnen wir immer ) und diese sind natürlich sehr darauf bedacht, das sich am Wasser ordentlich verhalten wird. Also haltet Euch an die Bestimmungen, geht waidgerecht mit der Tier und Umwelt um und seid ebenso freundlich und hilfsbereit, Ihr werdet sehen das sich dass lohnt  .
Zudem werden in der Regel sehr häufig Kontollen gemacht, also seht es Ihnen nach, wenn es mal vorkommt das Ihr an einem Tag 2-3mal kontrolliert werdet. Ich persönlich beführworte dies, denn mir ist lieber es schaut Jemand nach den Gastanglern als überhaupt nicht, und der wo nichts zu verbergen hat, hat ja auch nichts zu befürchten!

So genug gelabert|bla:  !

Also auf alle Fälle wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß und noch mehr Erfolg, Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen!

Bei mir dauert es leider noch bis Sep., aber dafür gehe ich im Okt. gleich nochmal |supergri !

Grüße Mike


----------



## karpfen09 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

servus  

Ist der Hammersee auch im Winter zu befischen oder ist der zugefroren?

Die eine Seite ist ja em Wald zugerichtet kommen d nicht nachts die tiere an den see?

grus karpfen09


----------



## turm13 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

nachtangeln ist meines wissens auch verboten, wir wollten mal eine woche dort zum fischen hinfahren.


----------



## Eastsider (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

Also der Hammersee ist wirklich der "Hammer" 
fahren jedes Jahr zur Fam. Schmied und besetzen da die FeWo, es ist immer herrlich da am See zu verweilen...
Der See ist top besetzt, selbst fette Karauschen und Aale sind da keine seltenheit!!!
Bin dieses Jahr wieder kurz nach der Schonzeit für 1 woche da! Und das wird wieder der Knaller werden:q

Weiss jemand was zur Zeit da unten geht???


----------



## turm13 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

momentan geht da wohl nur viel Eis


----------



## CROCarp (10. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

Weiss jemand wo es da Ferienwohnungen gibt? Bei Fam Schmied ist ja laut online-Auskunft die nächsten Jahre ausgebucht...wenn das stimmen sollte...


----------



## riegerhof (10. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*



CROCarp schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo es da Ferienwohnungen gibt? Bei Fam Schmied ist ja laut online-Auskunft die nächsten Jahre ausgebucht...wenn das stimmen sollte...


Hallo!
Wir fahren seid Jahren zur Fam. Schmied.
Super Wohnung und sehr nette Leute.
Am besten du rufst sie an.Letztes Jhr war sie auch erst ab Mai ausgebucht und sie kann dir bestimmt auch noch andere Adressen geben .
PS:Wir fahren im Mai wieder hin und freuen uns sehr darauf.
Gruß Georg|wavey:


----------



## -Hecht_Fischer- (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

Hallo Chat-Leute. 
also wir haben vor nächstes jahr in sommer den see zu besuchen und ich muss echt sagen nach den einträgen hier im chat würde mich es sehr freuen wenn es klappen würde  der see hört sich echt sehr vielversprechend an 

lg


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Hammersee*

Ich fahre demnächst Ebenfalls zum Hammersee und hab eine wichtige Frage: Es gibt eine Beschränkung für das Einsetzen Von Futter. Gilt diese nur für die Nitrathaltigen Lockfutterstoffe (die Pflanzen wachstumsfördernd sind )  oder auch für Mais und Weizen Mischungen ?????

Ps.: Bräuchte schnelle Antwort wegen Vorbereitungen usw.


----------

